# Columbus Theatre, Providence RI



## midgetgreen11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Scott Norwood's Gallery :: Columbus Theatre, Providence, RI

The Rhode Island State Fire Marshal's Office has just shut this theatre down after being years overdue. That website shows some pictures of what it was like 7 years ago. Not much has changed.

I've been trying to find a report online for specifics but am unable.

I hear the owner can't afford to renovate either, which is a shame to see such a beautiful theatre go to waste. Apparently it used to be an old porn theatre... supposedly the stage is a bit sticky.


----------

